# WANTED, USED GYM EQUIPMENT



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi looking for used gym equipment or prefer closing down gym to buy out if you know of any thing let me know cheers


----------



## Redgav (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi, I have a Weider Multi Gym for sale. Very good condition. Interested?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Mate ask around there are gym auctions every so often all over the coutry and believe me you will save an absolute packet.


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

cheers rob let me know if ya hear of one


----------

